# Please help with Western "Ice Breaker" starter issue



## 419shoreline (Dec 3, 2011)

First off, I did search this site to see if I could resolve the issue first. I didn't find the answer, but I did see that there are some very knowledgeable people here, so I created an account so I could post and ask directly. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

-Western stainless steel Ice Breaker (approx. 7 yrs. old)
-Honda GVX340 (11 hp) gas motor

So, I put this thing on the back of our truck this year and and got everything hooked up and when I push the button to start the motor (on the in cab controller), I can hear the solenoid engage and also hear the starter engage and it tries to turn the motor momentarily,(but it sounds like there is a bind or overdraw or not enough juice to turn the motor over. The motor starts fine and runs great with the pull cord. The clutch engages and the throttle works fine with the controller also. I did check that the clutch wasn't engaged while trying to start it.At this point I'm thinking the starter is faulty and not spinning freely and sure enough it turned roughly and it felt like it was binding up. I ordered and installed a new starter(man that was fun) and I'm having the same problem. Bought and installed a new solenoid...same problem. I have checked and cleaned all connections from the battery to the solenoid and visually checked the plug connector at the back of the truck. It looks ok to me. I'm sure I have left some things out, but if you can help point me in the right direction It will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

soumds to me like the starter is on the last train to clarksville


----------



## 419shoreline (Dec 3, 2011)

Dang it..I could've sworn that I had mentioned that i replaced the starter. Let me reread this....yep, I did say that lol! Thanks for the reply though Philbilly2.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I had same problem with my swenson and turned out to be the switch in the cab controls


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Either your not getting a good ground to your starter, or,,,more than likely, the main power wire to the starter is not big enough to handle the amps. try and jump start it from a set of cables. I had a similar issue with a honda, turned out it was the main supply wire to the rear motor. hope this helps


----------



## 419shoreline (Dec 3, 2011)

Antlerart06;1366946 said:


> I had same problem with my swenson and turned out to be the switch in the cab controls


The switch checks out good. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## 419shoreline (Dec 3, 2011)

dieselss;1367138 said:


> Either your not getting a good ground to your starter, or,,,more than likely, the main power wire to the starter is not big enough to handle the amps. try and jump start it from a set of cables. I had a similar issue with a honda, turned out it was the main supply wire to the rear motor. hope this helps


I did jump test the new starter before I put it on and it worked.I'll test it again now that its installed.. The harness from under the hood to the back of the truck was professionally installed and had been working up until this year, I am sure its heavy enough. Yea, I am thinking that its a bad ground somewhere or a connection issue in the harness. Will work more on it tomorrow..I need a day away from it ! Thank you


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you know what size wire is running back there??? the factory one that i had was only 10g. i think i upgrated to 8 or 4. Again the ground. dont always trust a "bolted" to the truck gnd. not always the best. always run pwr and gnd.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

does your truck have the seprate 2 plug wiring harness going from under the hood all the way back to the starter, or do you have a battery sitting on the back of the spreader?


----------



## 419shoreline (Dec 3, 2011)

dieselss;1367569 said:


> Do you know what size wire is running back there??? the factory one that i had was only 10g. i think i upgrated to 8 or 4. Again the ground. dont always trust a "bolted" to the truck gnd. not always the best. always run pwr and gnd.


Not sure exactly what gauge it is, I would guess 4ga. It is a 2 wire harness that runs from under the hood all the way back to the spreader.


----------



## 419shoreline (Dec 3, 2011)

Philbilly2;1368410 said:


> does your truck have the seprate 2 plug wiring harness going from under the hood all the way back to the starter, or do you have a battery sitting on the back of the spreader?


Yes, It is a separate 2 wire harness that runs all the way to back to the spreader plug connector. I'm going to be checking the harness, plug connectors and ground today.


----------



## 419shoreline (Dec 3, 2011)

I got the issue fixed with the starter on the spreader today. It ended up being a bad ground at the motor. Cleaned up that connection and it turns over like it should now. I appreciate the replies. Thank you!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

good to hearThumbs Up


----------

